# cutting question



## T-rav (May 10, 2006)

I am kinda new to this website so forgive me if doesnt fit right thread i am 6foot 1inches i am 14years old 217lb currently just got done bulking in now i have a few questions about cutting and how my diet plan in workout plan looks as of right now i only got bowflex(bro doesnt take me to gym anymore lol) until football starts or until i get a car to drive or at the moment trying to buy myself some weights in BB's however back to the subject i am now training for a toner in more leaner look oh chorse thats what cutting is dah but if u dont mind to give me some advice in cutting or some idea's u have in mind i would highly be thankful for it 

Mon- meal 1 breakfest 2eggs, oat meal, apple(or banna)

meal 2 naturegrain bar(made up of nuts and fruit etc)(becuase in school dont have much choice until may 23)

meal 3 Protien shake or bar

meal 4 chicken breast(sometimes with Peanut butter on it x_x lol) with some vegetables glass of milk now in then

Meal 5 tuna and bite of vegetables(very small amount)

meal 6  1egg on non workout days(2 on workout days)

as far as my workouts in a gym or bowflex(cant w8 for football to start free gym lol) i cover 

Mon- Chest, bi, tri, neck, run 15-30mins
Tue- Legs, calves, abs, back  run 30mins
wed- run 30mins
thur-baseball 
friday off or run 15-30mins
sat- off
sun-off or run

That pretty much covers what im doing as of right now until the gym in see what i can change around in all but if got any ideas like i said above^^ plz give me some advice ty much

Travis LeRoy


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

no harm no foul!  try posting your comments in the diet/nutrition forum as well as the training on ebud you'll get better results!


----------

